# Girl Scout Cookies



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

So, am I the only Thin Mint freak here? Mine arrived today, and I immediately ran to the freezer to stash them (frozen IS the only way to eat them, right?!). What is it about those dang cookies that make them so addictive?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!!

I currently have two boxes of thin mints in my freezer! :lol:

However, I'm still partial to tagalongs.. I forget what they're called now. In Washington they were called tagalongs?







They're the chocolate/peanut butter ones


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes, I think that's the name but I can't be sure, because I only ever buy those Thin Mints. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this addiction!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

MMMMM those are good!







I was a brownie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think the peanut butter ones are do see dos...i like samoas..but also like thin mints..i put them in the fridge though..i wonder how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

haha oh no I HATED do-si-does.

-girl who was a girl scout cookie-selling winner up til age 11 :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 11 2005, 09:08 PM
> *So, am I the only Thin Mint freak here? Mine arrived today, and I immediately ran to the freezer to stash them (frozen IS the only way to eat them, right?!). What is it about those dang cookies that make them so addictive?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I am sure mine will be waiting for me at church this weekend! Thin mints are the ONLY ones I buy!!!! They are GREAT! Although I will eat them room temp in a pinch...frozen is the best!!! Please tell me a serving = one whole sleeve, because that is the only way I can eat them in "moderation"







!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

my favorite are the caramel delights and peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Tlunn - of COURSE one serving equals one sleeve! I also exercise the same moderation as you. You have room in that bag for two?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 11 2005, 10:05 PM
> *Tlunn - of COURSE one serving equals one sleeve! I also exercise the same moderation as you. You have room in that bag for two?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Whew!







That was a hard one to admit!!!







Glad I am not alone!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Tlunn - Yes, there is strength in numbers (and this, unfortunately, includes my scale)!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I lubs me some thin mints too. They're such a tease not selling them all year round!







I also like the shortbread. I'm so plain!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh man when i was whatever its called before you are a girlscout (cant belive i forgot this) oh well whatever its called, for those years my mom was on of the group leaders so when we sold the cookies me and my mom ended up with whatever we ordered, whatever orders people forgot to pick up, and any of the extras that didnt sell. We could have like a whole case filled with differnt cookies, usually we still had some around by the time they were selling next year lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 11 2005, 10:18 PM
> *Tlunn - Yes, there is strength in numbers (and this, unfortunately, includes my scale)!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42426*


[/QUOTE]









Me too!











> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Mar 12 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Oh man when i was whatever its called before you are a girlscout (cant belive i forgot this)*



Brownie? Right?! Before Brownies are daisy scouts...I think.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok. It goes like Daisy, Brownie, Junior, Cadet, and Senior :lol:

Can't believe I remembered it!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 12 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep, Daisy then Brownies. I was both of those, but didn't go on to a girlscout


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

"My name is Carol Ann, and I got kicked out of Girl Scouts for sticking my tongue out at the troop leader (or what ever they were called back in the Pleistocene Era)."


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Carol Ann - HAHA! My mom was my troop leader, so I nevvvver pulled anything during girl scouts for fear I'd be in trouble when I got home.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 12 2005, 10:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Mar 12 2005, 09:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42538
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 12 2005, 10:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








It was funny when my mom was a troop leader she used to get in trouble from the leaders of the other troops becuase she though there were to many precautionary rules so she would just skip some of the stuff lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 12 2005, 10:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Carol Ann--SHAME ON YOU for starting this topic! Now I'm craving for Girl Scouts cookie.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Haha Ha,I beat ya all !! I got mine last week !!! Ha hah ha


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I have some left (i think hehe) in my pantry, the thin mints in the freezer are the only way to go. But did you guys try the new fudge dipped shortbread cookies? OMG OMG OMG they were good, put those little kibble elves to shame! They were huge too, so you could just eat one


I love the shortbread flower cookies with real lemonaide! THE BEST!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 12 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Carol Ann--SHAME ON YOU for starting this topic!  Now I'm craving for Girl Scouts cookie.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

(Hmmm....I think I'll go and console myself for encouraging people to indulge and be bad, or to crave what they can't have. But first, I need to repent! Yup. Repenting is the ticket. I'm gonna just shimmy over to the freezer, head hanging, and get me some of those awful round chocolate things. They are horrible. I may have to eat MORE than one sleeve. THAT'LL teach me to lead others to temptation. THEN, I'll have to open the OTHER sleeve to make sure I really learned my lesson. Yup!)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol:







:lol:







:lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw the "troop leader" I ordered my cookies from in the grocery tonight. She said my cookies will be at church in the morning!




























I sure hope she gives them to me AFTER the service...I KNOW that I will be lusting after those cookies sittting under my pew if she gives them to me BEFORE the service.







That would just be WRONG! Surely she will be more thoughtful than that!?







It will be REALLY hard to keep that plastic sleeve from crackling as I keep reaching into my purse to get one...


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Never tried the mints but i love the somoas mmmm yumm and i have like 3 packs of them now!!!!!!! oh no dont want to run and get them :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Mar 12 2005, 08:38 PM
> *Never tried the mints but i love the somoas mmmm yumm and i have like 3 packs of them now!!!!!!! oh no dont want to run and get them  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42715*


[/QUOTE]


 You have NEVER tried the thin mints!?







You are missing out on one of the finer blessings in life!!! Must treat yourself to a box! You will be hooked!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 12 2005, 05:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I want to go to YOUR grocery store. You see ALL the cool people there!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+Mar 12 2005, 08:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to go to YOUR grocery store. You see ALL the cool people there! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42720
[/B][/QUOTE]


Small town







One grocery store!







Well, one GOOD grocery store...the other is a Save-A-lot...which is fine for some stuff...







but I don't buy my meat there.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

You freeze your Thin Mints? I never have them long enough to freeze them.







This year 2 of my granddaughters were selling them...so I had to be fair and order the same amount from both which came out to be ALOT...


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

On my honor I will try to serve God and my country,
To help other people at all times
And to live by the Girl Scout Laws.

lol, Brownies and girlscouts.
Thin mints, frozen!! 
Wonder where our girlscouts are in the neighborhood.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Daisy?! What happened to Brownies? With the brown uniforms and little skull caps with the tab on top? Anyone remember them? If not, I must be the oldest member of the SM forum!

As an Army brat we moved around so much I don't remember being in the actual Girl Scouts but one year but the Brownies had a big impact on me. I just loved putting on my little uniform for the meetings.

Please tell me SOMEONE else remembers Brownies!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Mar 16 2005, 07:13 PM
> *Daisy?!  What happened to Brownies?  With the brown uniforms and little skull caps with the tab on top?  Anyone remember them?  If not, I must be the oldest member of the SM forum!
> 
> As an Army brat we moved around so much I don't remember being in the actual Girl Scouts but one year but the Brownies had a big impact on me.  I just loved putting on my little uniform for the meetings.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep, I was a Brownie and Girl Scout..... I'm 56 so it was a loooong time ago!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I was a brownie too!--LOVED my uniform!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 16 2005, 04:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I was a Brownie and Girl Scout..... I'm 56 so it was a loooong time ago!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43860
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was a Brownie and a Girl Scout (until my career came to a screetching halt). I remember that when you went from a Brownie to a Girl Scout, it was called a "Flying Up" ceremony.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Mar 16 2005, 09:11 PM
> *I was a Brownie and a Girl Scout (until my career came to a screetching halt). I remember that when you went from a Brownie to a Girl Scout, it was called a "Flying Up" ceremony.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43878*


[/QUOTE]

:lol: We used to have 'crossing the bridge' ceremonies - complete with a wooden bridge we crossed over


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got my boxes Sunday at our church lunch! I was EVIL with the thin mints! I would not even share with my family! Ha!







I took them to school so they couldn't get them!







I did buy hubby some peanut butter kind and the kids the butter cookies with the chocolate bottoms...I was thoughtful of them too...







they just can't have my thin mints!

BTW: There are still brownies...daisies come before brownies...I don't they had daisies when I was young...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

holy cow, if a topic has ever made me emotional, it's this one, LOLOLOL 

i am clearly the only one on the planet who despises Thin Mints (i must be communist, i know...), but i have never liked chocolate and mint together. in anything. eeeww. think of it this way: more for YOU. LOLOL i loooooove the samoas/caramel delites. loooooove the trefoil/shortbread cookies (esp when they are slathered in cake icing! yummmmmmm). love anything with peanut butter. but no mint cookies, ick! LOL

my parents are moving to a new house soon, and my mom is packing up hoping that she will have the entire place packed up JUST as the builders finish up. the way she packs, she could start after they come back from lunch on the last day of building. and STILL be finished before them. she sent up the last few things of my old bedroom to me...one being all my sashes with patches on them! who knew i was so ambitious as a young sprite?!? i think i must have cheated in order to get some of these, i cant imagine doing anything involving cooking AND being alive to tell about it, much less get rewarded with a "patch of survival"...

the "crossing over" bridge!! omg...that brought back SO many memories!!! we had the most bootleg looking bridge ever, and werent actually allowed to walk across it...safety reasons, hehe. 

as for carol being asked to leave for sticking your tongue out at the leader...we had an "assistant leader" who was really the elderly neighbor of our "real leader". her dentures were always slipping, and my friend kathy and i used to make fun of how she talked. so much so, that two of the moms at a meeting literally peed themselves laughing at us. this happened after sister marian informed me that i was going to heck for chewing gum in religion class. somehow...less guilt....

i still talk like mrs clapper when i call my parents and my dad answers the phone. you'd think after 20 years, he'd catch on that it ISNT a prank call. hahahaha!!!!

ann marie and the "i'm calling an intervention on ALL of you...." buttercup


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 16 2005, 10:22 PM
> *I got my boxes Sunday at our church lunch! I was EVIL with the thin mints! I would not even share with my family! Ha!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

traci! you've cracked the code! 
thin mints are to us,
as
greenies are to our pups.

what IS it that they put in these cookies!??! both are "green" in some aspect, if only packaging. but there must be something else to make them so addicting!!!!

ann marie and the "i have less time on my paws than my momster has on HER hands..." buttercup


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 16 2005, 10:18 PM
> *holy cow, if a topic has ever made me emotional, it's this one, LOLOLOL
> 
> i am clearly the only one on the planet who despises Thin Mints (i must be communist, i know...), but i have never liked chocolate and mint together.  in anything.  eeeww.  think of it this way:  more for YOU.  LOLOL  i loooooove the samoas/caramel delites.  loooooove the trefoil/shortbread cookies (esp when they are slathered in cake icing! yummmmmmm).  love anything with peanut butter.  but no mint cookies, ick!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43919*


[/QUOTE]

Me too. I always thought mint and chocolate mixed together iis disgusting. I love chocolate, but just not with mint!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh the girl scout memories....








My insane (not a joke) mother was troop leader for awhile. I am sure she probably got the boot for stealing cookie money (that was her thing-to steal money)







...so anyway, one year she took us to an overnight camp. Either the girl scout camp murders had JUST happened, or she/someone told us about them.  We were in lower elementary school. That was the WORST weekend. We were terrified the WHOLE evening/night that we were gonna be murdered in our sleep....and in the late evening, we all played a game of Red-Rover.







Well...when I got out, I sat in the grass...the next morning I had SO many chigger bites on my "hoo-hoo" that I could not walk/sit down ANYTHING! I was MISERABLE. I must have sat in a colony of them!









Another year we went to a day camp and had tie-dyed t-shirts. We were the "Purple People Eaters" and drove everyone crazy b/c we played that song on a tape recorder EVERYWHERE we went! (everywhere we go...people wanna know..who we are...so we tell them...ha ha...no just kidding-it was the Purple People Eater Song that we played.







)We had a "crossing over" bridge. It was VERY long as I remember it.







With missing planks...across a river (or was it a small stream?







) Anyway...it was a swinging bridge and scared the poo out of all of us. We could only go one at a time b/c it would swing so bad. About half-way across I decided I might stay a brownie forever.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Too many things posted to quote here! So, I'll just add my thoughts (and when it comes to Girl Scouting and Thin Mints, there is a LOT of them - this is heavy stuff







). 

Thin Mints disgusting? Hey, Ann Marie - an intervention is needed over HERE! For those of you that hate Thin Mint cookies - it's ok! You have friends here. We will support and help you get through this.









Daisys didn't exist then. Dinosaurs did (I'm 53). 

Traci - your mom would have been the ONLY thing interesting about my scout meetings. My scout leader should have handed out badges for "Withstanding Boredom and Actually Remaining in the Troop". I suppose I chose not to receive this dubious honor by doing my tongue thing.









Apparently I'm the only one who had a "flying up" ceremony instead of a "crossing the bridge" one. Perhaps my troop leader had eaten one too many 'shrooms. It WAS the 60's, after all........(no emoticon for peace sign available).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am a Thin Mints lover.... I also find them addicting... I don't dare even get around them. I could eat the whole box full. Yummmmmmmmm

What I remember about girl scouts is the awful Kool-Aid. For some reason we all had these little portable folding metal cups...and we would have Kool-Aid in them at our meetings and the Kool-Aid would taste like metal..... When I think of Kool-Aid I think of that awful metal taste.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I love love love girl scout cookies, and I have only managed to have ONE Tag-a-long this year (I could eat the whole box of samoa, thin mints, or tagalongs in one sitting)








I was a brownie then a girl scout. I was the top seller in michigan when I was in 4th grade. Those were the days when you could run around the neighborhood (lucky I was the only girl around the "cookie age"), my dad would take it to work (he works for one of the BIG 3) and my mom would take it in to her clients (she is a hairdresser)... thanks to them I got a comforter, pillowcase, sheets, stuffed animals, patches and other stuff







haha.







thanks family!!!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

I shall always remain faithful to thin mints but...

does anyone else remember those delicious vanilla cookies, with the lemon frosting in the middle? I think they discontinued them about 10 years ago, but they were very good.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Mar 17 2005, 02:51 PM
> *I shall always remain faithful to thin mints but...
> 
> does anyone else remember those delicious vanilla cookies, with the lemon frosting in the middle?  I think they discontinued them about 10 years ago, but they were very good.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

mmmmmmlemon cookies!!! i forgot about those!!! 

as for mints (blechhhh!)....you Thin Mint people should be thanking those of us who dont like them... after all, we're leaving more for YOU!























man, i forgot about those little collapsing metal cups. and how they made everything within a 5 mile radius of them taste like crap. LOLOLOL

ann marie and the "can ya tell? anything about FOOD is her new favorite subject... btw...where's MY dinner???" buttercup


----------

